# About To Buy A Fifthwheel 28 Outback



## ilovemydog (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey this site I happened upon and we are looking at a 2007 28' Outback Fifthwheel. The Dealer is suppose to call tomorrow with an amount because we were late getting to the dealer. Anyway, I wanted to get some feedback on prices and the dealer Bill Waits RV Supercenter in Pooler, GA. Wondering how there service is and what price others have paid. Thanks


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Compare Lakeshore RV in michigan for lowest around


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

First off Welcome to the site
Just like John said
I'm sure others will know something about that Dealer

Don


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

DebbieGA,

Welcome to the site. Don't know much about this dealer, but I do know the trailer. We have the 2004 model. You should be able to get this trailer for about $22k - $23k depending on location. I noticed that Lakeshore did not have a sale price listed for the 28 FRLS. A dealer here in Cincinnati (Holman) has a 29FBHS listed for $22,791. This usually sells for a price very close to that for the 28FRLS. A hitch will be extra.

Happy camping!
- Roger


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to our site.

Where are you from? If you're anywhere close to Lakeshore RV, then it will be worth your time to call them and possible go there to buy. They have the best prices around.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi DebbieGA









Welcome to Outbackers! Hope all goes well and that you're a new Outback owner really soon









Dawn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

DebbieGA,

Don't know about prices on a 5th wheel, but compare any and all qotes to Lakeshore RV's price and go from there. Many dealers will come close.

Welcome to Outbackers and enjoy your new 5er.

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I think a general good rule of thumb is a discount of anywhere between 20 and 25% off the sticker price. This is going to bepend on the location, how hungry the dealer is for business, etc. Anything less than 20% in my opinion would be a No-deal.

Regards, Glenn
P.S. What do yuo intend to pull it with? Is it a short-bed, 3/4 ton , 1 ton pickup? Do you have a hitch yet?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to OUtbackers, DebbieGA!*
I'm glad you found us!









You will love that new Outback! I can't help with a dealer review, but as the others have said, try Lakeshore, then add about $1.20/mile delivery and you will have a pretty good idea what your local dealer should do. If they will not match, just give Lakeshore a call!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Search the forum with that dealers name.

When do you want to buy? Couple theories I have on everybody telling you that Lakeshore is the best price. History tells us they are. However the very best prices Lakeshore had were last fall. I believe they ordered too many for Katrina victims and really let them go cheap. For now it appears they are holding their prices pretty close to their vest for '07 models.

So my bottom line point is take your time and see how things play out for the '07 model year.


----------



## ilovemydog (Aug 18, 2006)

mswalt said:


> *Welcome to OUtbackers, DebbieGA!*
> I'm glad you found us!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for you imput, I have been doing my homework and getting close to a deal.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Thanks for you imput, I have been doing my homework and getting close to a deal.


What?! You haven't bought one yet????!!!!









Just kidding. Good luck.

Mark


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

We bought the 30' 5er OB last spring and just love it! We had 5 big boys camp out in the camper a couple of weeks ago, and they all agreed that it was very roomy and comfortable. One of the things that attracted us to the OB was the open floor plan, the light cabinets and mirrors that makes the unit look a lot bigger that other, higher end 5ers we've looked at. Good luck and enjoy your new camper when you get it.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Good Luck with your purchase. You will be pleased with an Outback









Thor


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi deb welcome, we have lots of people here from ga.
most of them got the camper from camping time rv.
they have 3 locations here. i would call them and see what they have and are selling for.
we have a big rv show next month if you want to come up and look over them.
when you get your new camper, check out the southeastern rallys we have going on.
thanks, campingnut18...


----------

